# Baby Collared Dove, advice needed



## GuySomerville (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi,

This forum is excellent. Thank you.








We live in Derbyshire UK. 3 days ago during gales and monsoon conditions we found what we thought was a baby woodie in the road flapping around with a cat in pursuit. Most likely it had been blown out of the nest but we have no idea where the nest might be - if indeed it still exists. Although it was a mess, it seems there are no injuries. It can't fly. It refused food so I syringed Readybrek and water into the back of its throat. Tried weetabix, wouldn't touch it. The day after it started making little 'wheeps'. Checking on the internet, I now think it's probably a collared dove. Pic attached if someone could verify - there's no white stripe and the colour is more a beige than grey. Yesterday I bought some Trill and wild bird seed and dried dog food (Hi life) and eventually taught it to peck. Droppings changed from yellow / mucousy to dark brown / white. He pecked for the rest of the day and will now drink from a dish. Spends a lot of time preening. Today the small wheeps have stopped - he's happily pecking all the seeds and crumbled dog biscuits and thawed peas. Questions: Do they have a 'stop' button?! This little thing has occasional rests and then starts pecking again. Am I giving it the right stuff - is there something else I should be doing? And is the fact that it's no longer doing the little wheeps an indication that something is wrong - or is it just that it's full?

There is no sign of the parents or a nest at all anywhere in the local area. It wouldn't be safe to let the little chap out now but once it can fly, will it be able to fend for itself?

Any advice will be appreciated. 
Guy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Guy,

I think you have done everything right, it is amazing that you taught it to eat and drink on its own at such a young age.

The squeaking is something that very young birds do when they are hungry/eating. Normally it would be the parent that is doing the feeding and they squeak at them for attention.

Unless the dovey gets too attached to you it should be OK when you release it. It would be best if you put it in a cage in the garden for some days before release and then provide food and water for it in the garden. You will also need to let it fly around the house to strengthen its flight muscles and spray it with water daily (using a mister) to help it develop water proofing.

Collared doves don't like being caged, it will soon show you when it is ready to leave.

They normally fledge at 17 - 21 days, but would be fed by their parents for a time after that.

Cynthia


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Guy, You sound like you are doing just fine. Soak the hi life in water first , the frozen peas thawed are good. You can also give abit of brown bread soaked in water. I think Trill budgie seed is okay. I know doves/piggies also like canary seed.
It is good news that this little bird is eating and drinking, so hopefully when it can fly it could be released. However it will need rehabilitation in an aviary, so it can learn to fly. 
Hopefully Cynthia who knows about collared doves will beable to advise further. 
In the meantime I will look for a wildlife rescue centre near Derbyshire where you could take this bird.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Cynthia, Glad you saw this!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

The nearest wildlife rescue centre I can find is;

Holly Trees Animal Rescue Trust
Packhorse Lane,
Hollywood, Birmingham

Phone 01564 823244

Please keep us posted on how this little one is doing.

Jayne


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

We raised a Collared Dove from not more than a week old,after he was found on the ground.This was several years ago before we knew about syringing food.We fed him on mashed up boiled egg and wet digestive buiscuit and moist wholemeal bread(by popping the food into his beak)and eventually seeds when he was pecking.He lived in our dining room and roosted up on the pelmet.When he was too big he sat out in our hawthorn bush and landed on our heads when me or my wife were in the garden,then one day he flew off with another dove and never returned.I think the Collared Dove is a most handsome of birds! Though the coo-ing does get a tad monotonous,especially at 5am in the morning when they are sat on your roof and the cooing is echoing down the chimney!!!!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Guy,
What a cute rescue and quite impressive that he/she is eating on it's own.

Roy, 
Charming story about the Dove you raised and very funny the coo-ing down the chimney. I could almost hear it. I'll be thinking about it all day.


----------



## GuySomerville (Jul 8, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you all. That has restored peace of mind and reinforced faith in human nature.

Teaching the little chap (or chapess) to peck took 3 hours and my nose is rather sore today. I really don't want to see another plate close up for a very long time. If I'd found this forum first, I could have used a pencil........

This afternoon, we took him out for a while, mostly so he could get some sun and fresh air but also to see the reaction. He was quite happy sitting on the back of a chair and, not having his plate nearby, started squeaking when he got hungry and was clearly excited when he got back in the house. 

I enjoyed your story Roy. I'm immune to cooing. We live in a 300 year old listed cottage with two large open fireplaces and chimneys designed to accommodate Santa. Unfortunately, they mostly accommodate 2 pairs of woodies who coo to each other via chimney intercom starting at 5 am.

I think I'll play it by ear. I have a 4 year old princess who has decided "Ringo" is here to stay and I fear the feeling is mutual! Until one of them meets a handsome prince or princess and flies off.

Many thanks for the advice.
Guy


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

Guy-Good luck with Ringo,please pop back and let us know how he gets on,Best wishes r-m-b.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I have a 4 year old princess who has decided "Ringo" is here to stay and I fear the feeling is mutual! Until one of them meets a handsome prince or princess and flies off.


We have a collared dove that was hand raised (Poppet) and who thinks John is her handsome prince (I am the old witch!). We can always tell when it is Poppet that is cooing because it is such a sweet seductive coo, not at all like the raucous shouts from the ones that perch on the TV arials.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah, Yodi thinks I am his princess and Lee (hubby) the intruder. They are so funny and lovely at the same time.

Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

GuySomerville said:


> Teaching the little chap (or chapess) to peck took 3 hours and my nose is rather sore today. I really don't want to see another plate close up for a very long time. If I'd found this forum first, I could have used a pencil........
> 
> I enjoyed your story Roy. I'm immune to cooing. We live in a 300 year old listed cottage with two large open fireplaces and chimneys designed to accommodate Santa. Unfortunately, they mostly accommodate 2 pairs of woodies who coo to each other via chimney intercom starting at 5 am.


Lordie, lordie, I'm laughing so hard at the image of Professor Guy and his young student  and at the woodies with their chimney intercom. I needed that.


----------

